# Wanted Garmin Etrex Legend



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Looking to find a good deal on a Garmin Etrex Legend. Was wondering if anyone has seen any around for a good price. Maybe some after Christmas sales, etc. Thanks for the info. Would also consider a used one if someone has one. Looking to spend less than $150 but hopefully around $125 or less if possible.

Thanks,

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

John,

go here and pick one up. They're listed at $169.99. But if you "add to cart" the actual price is $149.99 and no shipping. 

http://gpsnow.com/

I've never used them but they look like a pretty good outfit. Others from this site have said that they've dealt with them for years without a hitch.

Good luck !

John


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

Etrex Legend is a great GPS unit. I take it whenever I go into the woods. I also have the car adapter and cradle and several of the software packages. The only drawback is the internal antenna. The reception is fine in the open, but easily diminished in thick woods with overhanging branches or when the unit is in your pocket. In these cases, I just move to an open area and wait a few seconds and the reception returns. Still, I say this unit is so useful that you shouldn't be worried about saving $25 or $30 dollars, just go to your local sporting goods store and buy one for $169. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Anyone know if in the latest Legend model they ever solved that "broken arrow" problem?

I bought my Legend in the summer of '03 as did a couple of my friends. A few months later all of us noticed that on the navigation screen the tail of the arrow on the compass started appearing where it shouldn't. Wasn't a major functional issue, just more of a nuisance. I hope they've solved that issue by now...


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

RichP said:


> I hope they've solved that issue by now...


You can get the latest versions of the software upgrades free off of their site. A good thing to do every few months or so...


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

kbkrause said:


> You can get the latest versions of the software upgrades free off of their site. A good thing to do every few months or so...


Wow, thanks for the info. I never even thought about looking for firmware updates. I hope I still have the interface cables that came with it!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

try here


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I just bought the ETREX LEGEND $149.00 after pulling up the site that JPOLLMAN provided.Thats the best price I've found. I got it shipped to my house in three days using standard Priority mail. Thanks JPOLLMAN for supplying the site.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

just bought an etrex legend and I also have a map software called Topo USA that I bought a few years back for around $100. When I tried to link the gps with the software, i recieved a message that said Solus has not been installed. Well, when I went to install Solus from the Topo CD I recieved a message that Palm desktop has not been installed. I'm going to reinstall my palm desktop program which was installed because I rarely use my Palm Pilot. Anyone else using the Topo USA with the legend? 
If I purchase mapsource which is designed to link with legend, will I be able to download items such as secondary roads and topo maps to my gps? Not sure if its worth spending another $100 for similar software that I already have.

Rich


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

bucknduck said:


> just bought an etrex legend and I also have a map software called Topo USA that I bought a few years back for around $100. When I tried to link the gps with the software, i recieved a message that said Solus has not been installed. Well, when I went to install Solus from the Topo CD I recieved a message that Palm desktop has not been installed. I'm going to reinstall my palm desktop program which was installed because I rarely use my Palm Pilot. Anyone else using the Topo USA with the legend?
> If I purchase mapsource which is designed to link with legend, will I be able to download items such as secondary roads and topo maps to my gps? Not sure if its worth spending another $100 for similar software that I already have.
> 
> Rich


Rich, The only way you will be able to download information to your Legend is to buy the Garmin Mapsource software. There are a few shareware programs that will read information off of Garmin GPS equipment but the only way to download maps to the Legend is to use the Mapsource software. They are the only maps that can be downloaded to Garmin GPS units. I am in the process of creating some more detailed maps of some of my favorite places but this is a very involved and difficult project that requires the use of a lot of different software resources.

Tom W


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks Tom. 
From what I understand, Mapsoure Topo will give good detail regarding trails and backroads which is more of the reason why I bought the unit. There is also a version of software for streets and highways which I understand is designed more for traveling from one location or city to another and gives information on various places locatated at highway exits such as gas stations resturants etc...

Thanks,
Rich


----------

